# Freakin Sharks



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Got about 10 of my rigs. Like reeling in a freight train. The 12' 3 to 7oz had no problem handling them. They either bit through or rolled around to get off. Got several into the wash in the 6-7' range. Couple days had to move to try to stop hooking them. have never seen so many biters in the surf zone before. I even hooked one on a two hook bottom rig with a small piece of fish-bites for bait. The 11' 3 to 6oz played that 6 footer just fine. Lost that one in the wash on 12lb line.


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Were you fishing in va?


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Surfmantom said:


> Were you fishing in va?


good old outer banks


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh yea I know they've been going crazy out there. I'm actually heading to kure beach right now for sharks.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Surfmantom said:


> Oh yea I know they've been going crazy out there. I'm actually heading to kure beach right now for sharks.


Good luck with them. I suspect you have the right set up for sharks.


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Yea I have the right gear. Only managed one little sharpnose about 2.5ft.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

With them that thick I assume they were Blacktips? Getting the fever something fierce!
First trip is probably end of May, which is probably going to be smack dab in the middle of beach closures. Ugh.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

The beach closers started over a month ago. If you throw bait and catch a shark then you throw bait in the same spot again the sharks aren't going away. Move!


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> The beach closers started over a month ago. If you throw bait and catch a shark then you throw bait in the same spot again the sharks aren't going away. Move!


I tried that and still caught them. I even moved miles away put on a 2 hook mullet rig with fish bites shrimp and caught a 5 footer. They did slack off though about the forth day.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

They are bad this year, some days you can't get away from them. I switch to throwing a grub on those days.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> They are bad this year, some days you can't get away from them. I switch to throwing a grub on those days.


It's really funny but, I put on a grub and the first cast something hi it as soon as it hit the the water. no stopping it on a trout rod. it could have been a ray though.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Could have been a yearling or big black drum. I have had them spool me a few times before I could get then in


----------



## shughes (Oct 28, 2011)

Had a great time landing a couple sharks with Tommy's rods last fall. I had a nearly 57 inch shark (pic is on Tommy's website) hit my finger mullet rig on Tommy's 11' 2-5oz and managed to land it in on 12lb line. Almost spooled three times but got her in after previously losing four 30lb mono rigs. One of my most memorable catches last year and glad the stubbornness paid off. They were shredding my mono leaders so I put on a 15 foot section of 65lb braid leader and that did the trick but had to be careful landing her. Not the best choice for leader but all I had at the time and was on a island with limited tackle choices. I have since picked up some of Joe Moores 100+lb mono shark rigs in case I get into that situation again this year.


----------

